# Facts and figures on war in Afghanistan?



## Frisco (Oct 12, 2010)

Does anybody know where I could find specific facts and figures on the war on terror, in Afghanistan specifically?  I know I've seen them before, but I can't seem to find them anywhere.  I'm giving a speech to one on my classes on why continuing the war in Afghanistan is in the best intersts of the united states, and a really outspoken almost anti-American it seems to me Musulm kid is speaking on the negative side.. And I want to verbally kick his ass. .


----------



## ///M3 (Oct 12, 2010)

what specifically are you looking for?  but starting off with discussing the tremendous amount in aid we bring to that country would be key.


----------



## Frisco (Oct 12, 2010)

Continuing the war in Afghanistan is in the best intersts of the United States. Would be my title.  I'm going to try to cover specifically what difference we have made in the war on terror, that we still do have support, and explain what their ideology is and how we can't really defeat it, just keep it on the defense..


----------



## ///M3 (Oct 12, 2010)

Frisco said:


> Continuing the war in Afghanistan is in the best intersts of the United States. Would be my title.  I'm going to try to cover specifically what difference we have made in the war on terror, that we still do have support, and explain what their ideology is and how we can't really defeat it, just keep it on the defense..


 
I would also discuss the deteriorating situation in Pakistan, and that, despite what is reported, our activities in Afghanistan is actually keeping Pakistan from collapsing upon itself and that it is the actions of the Taliban, not the US or its allies, that threaten the region as a whole.


----------



## car (Oct 12, 2010)

Broad subject, man. Pare it down.......find a specific theme. It could grow from there, but focus on a small aspect. Your subject is too much for a speech IMO

"The Bear Went Over the Mountain." That's about the Soviet experience, but I bet it has a bibliography......then go to the library.

Maybe you could concentrate on the FATA.


----------



## Frisco (Oct 12, 2010)

I wanted to get pretty in depth, but I have a VERY short 7-8 minute time length and i was nervous to step in the area of _the region as a whole_ because I was afraid I wouldn't have time to explain it, but i believe i will mention it.. just so they understand the complexity..


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 12, 2010)

Start with a historical overview, how Afghanistan has been invaded and conquered by everyone from Ghengis Khan to Alexander to Britain to Russia... then explain its geographic strategic importance in the area, then REMIND EVERYONE THAT THE MOST SIGNIFICANT ATTACK IN OUR COUNTRY'S HISTORY originated in that region, and that PAKISTAN IS A WORTHLESS POS COUNTRY THAT NOW HAS NUCLEAR WEAPONS, and that by fighting in AFghanistan we not only act as a stabilization force for the region, we turn on a giant jihadist bug zapper to draw in everyone who wants a piece, so we can fight the terrorists in their back yards instead of ours.  Something like that.


----------



## ///M3 (Oct 12, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> Start with a historical overview, how Afghanistan has been invaded and conquered by everyone from Ghengis Khan to Alexander to Britain to Russia... then explain its geographic strategic importance in the area, then REMIND EVERYONE THAT THE MOST SIGNIFICANT ATTACK IN OUR COUNTRY'S HISTORY originated in that region, and that PAKISTAN IS A WORTHLESS POS COUNTRY THAT NOW HAS NUCLEAR WEAPONS, and that by fighting in AFghanistan we not only act as a stabilization force for the region, we turn on a giant jihadist bug zapper to draw in everyone who wants a piece, so we can fight the terrorists in their back yards instead of ours.  Something like that.


 
while that might seem obvious to us it might only add fuel to the fire with that other classmate of his; unless Frisco doesn't care what the other dude might think but if you want to defeat his "America hates everything and anything related to Islam" then I'd stick to constructing an argument focused upon 1) aid work, 2) stability for Afghanistan AND Pakistan, 3) how leaving will only make the situation worst (if first two are well put the 3rd point should fall naturally into place)


----------



## pardus (Oct 12, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> REMIND EVERYONE THAT THE MOST SIGNIFICANT ATTACK IN OUR COUNTRY'S HISTORY originated in that region.



Umm, I think that attack originated in Tokyo...  :2c:





Pardus "55"  :cool:


----------



## Frisco (Oct 12, 2010)

The topic was given by the instructor, so I don't want to pair it down too much.. but I am going much in the direction Marauder suggested.  Initially I had wanted to go that way, but I wasn't sure I had enough time to get into that area and do it justice as far as coverage goes, but I can make it work..  Thank ya kindly for the direction..    And as for the Muslim guy..   f**k him..  he's obviously made up his mind, If he's got a problem then I'd love to clear it up with him after class


----------



## skeeter (Oct 12, 2010)

Pass out Bacon... I'm telling you, you will win on principle. yummy
On a serious note. The history of the region is most definitely a good starting point and the amount of aid the U.S. puts in there is a great point to bring up.


----------



## pardus (Oct 12, 2010)

Good luck with all this, be confident in your speech, even bullshit can be sold if the seller sounds confident.

Don't get caught if anything happens with the Muslim guy ;)


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 13, 2010)

pardus said:


> Umm, I think that attack originated in Tokyo...  :2c:
> Pardus "55"  :cool:



It's definitely up for discussion, but I'm pretty sure that the total number of deaths at Pearl Harbor was slightly less than that of the Sept. 11th attacks.  Also, our involvement in WWII lasted what, four years and we're up to at least nine in the War on Terror.  That said, the total number of US deaths in WWII, in which our participation was precipitated by Pearl Harbor, far exceeds the total of the GWOT thus far, so you certainly have a point there.  That said, the GWOT is still ongoing, no telling how it's going to end up.  I maintain that the most significant attack in our country's history was the 9/11 attacks- but like I said, I understand how others would argue Pearl Harbor.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 13, 2010)

Frisco, I've been thinking about this speech you're going to give, and I have a few additional pointers.

Don't allow your argument to get bogged down in issues of ideology, especially when it comes to religion.  Unless you're an expert on world religions, don't get into a "West vs. Islam" argument.  It will be no-win for you, and it irrelevant in a discussion about what is in the U.S.'s security interests in Afghanistan.

Don't allow anyone to try to use morally equivalent arguments.  What I mean by that is, don't let anyone get away with "that's OK, because..."  for example, "well, Muslims are only reacting to the West's provocations," "yes the Koran says 'kill the infidels' numerous times, but the Bible has some bad stuff in it too," that kind of stuff.  It's usually a distraction from the point at hand, and again is usually irrelevant to the underlaying discussion.

Make sure you don't ever apologize for your country's actions.  The United States of America is the foremost force for good in the entire planet- that's one of many reasons people hate us.  We're not perfect, but no country is better.

When you have a chance, get a copy of a book called "The Politically Incorrect Guide to Islam and the Crusades."  You'll probably have to order it online because I doubt your school library will carry it.  It is full of information you may find interesting.  I read it on my first deployment to Afghanistan and it really opened my eyes.

Finally, when you're considering whether or not the U.S. should stay in Afghanistan, make the case that the U.S. doesn't want to stay in Afghanistan, but we need to do so as long as organizations like Al Qaeda remain an existential threat to the U.S.  Once that happens, we can leave.  The Taliban was in power in Afghanistan for years before we went in; it wasn't until the TB allowed AQ to use Afghanistan as a base to launch attacks against the U.S. homeland that we got involved on the ground over there.  If/when Islamic militants cease to be a threat to both the U.S. and Pakistan (mainly because PAK has nukes), then the U.S. will quite happily leave Afghanistan.

And for your own education, look up the Haqqani Network.


----------



## ///M3 (Oct 13, 2010)

800 pages of genius.  

also, to add to the above post if the kid tries to throw you in to the direction of "West vs Islam" just remind them that there are plenty of Muslims serving in the military, myself included.  If he tries to throw you any religious arguments I can help you with those, I've had to argue a ton against other Muslims who pretty much view me as a heretic.


----------



## AWP (Oct 13, 2010)

///M3 said:


> 800 pages of genius.



I love that book. I need to pick up a copy on my Kindle (I have two hardcover versions around here). One cool thing about a Kindle for you college types is that it is easier (to me at least) to search for material via Kindle than the Index of that particular book.

Also check out Ahmed Rashid's _Descent into Chaos_. Good stuff there too from a numbers standpoint.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 13, 2010)

Frisco-
do not forget to mention that we supported the Afghani rebellion against the Soviet invasion...  do your research there and you might be very enlightened about what happened in the period prior to the Taliban taking control...


----------



## ///M3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> I love that book. I need to pick up a copy on my Kindle (I have two hardcover versions around here). One cool thing about a Kindle for you college types is that it is easier (to me at least) to search for material via Kindle than the Index of that particular book.
> 
> *Also check out Ahmed Rashid's Descent into Chaos. Good stuff there too from a numbers standpoint.*




will do!


----------

